# Zoe Saldana vs Dania Ramirez



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

These are two girls I think look good. Zoe Saldana (Puerto Rican) vs Dania Ramirez (Dominican). Which one do you pick and why? Puerto Rican and Dominican girls I like. 
Zoe Saldana



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dania Ramirez



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Both are absolutely gorgeous, but Zoe does it for me. Great smile, beautiful eyes, nice complexion.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Both really hot but Zoe Saldana. Idk why I prefer her over but I just do. It also helps that I enjoy her work. Btw is the other chick the girl that played Turtle's girlfriend in Entourage?


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Not my type =/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramirez had boney shoulders and her skin looks over-cooked from too much sun. Her face is nice enough though.

I think I rather paler gals.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GaySilentPsycho (Sep 7, 2011)

I think Dania Ramirez is prettier. Btw Zoe Saldana is half Dominican...


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Always thought Zoe Saldana is pretty. Dania Ramirez is also good looking but nothing to marvel over...a little too cookie cutter for my tastes.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Zoe...hands down, I don't know enough about the other chic tbh. Zoe is stunning, I wish I had her lovely bony physique.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Gotta go with Uhura (Zoe)


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I think they're both beautiful, but my vote goes to Zoe.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

All women are beautiful to me, no ones better.


----------



## HammerAndLife (Mar 17, 2012)

I know a certain gal who is half Dominican half English and she gets my vote over any other girl in the world..


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Zoe>>>>>


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Dania. I like her eyes more. Neither are really my type though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't really decide prettiest. I think Quarantine was the only Ramirez movie I've seen. Don't know much about her. I've seen Saldana in interviews and she's got charm. Zoe.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

They kinda look alike


----------

